# Comp Journal-14.5 Weeks Out



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Okay This journal is for my diet and training only!! You guys Know how much I LOVE To chat--sooo lets keep on chatting in my other one! Please!! My Coach's need to see what I'm doing! 

With the help of Dvlmn & Leslie on my diet and workouts HERE I GO~~  

I am following a modified version of Twin Peaks carb cyclying. I have 3 no carb days a week. (w/ veggies)
-No fish oil because that is what was bothering my tummy. 
-Keeping shakes to one a day b/c my tummy was extremly irratted from all the shakes.

Supps are: prenatal, Vitamin B-12, Lipoderm-Y, Liptigen, occasional Effedrine pill--but only one pill (calls for 3 per dose-however one gives me a pump) 
(more to come later when it gets closer)

My weight- 125 (which has not Changed YET)
Height-       5'5
waist-         22.5

more measurements to come this weekend.

I will put my training split up also later- Still working on that.

No Carb days are Monday, wed, Friday
High carb days are Tuesday & Saturday
Low Carb days are thursday & Sunday


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Training for Feb. 2, 2004
Monday
Chest, Abs, Cardio

warmup- 6 minute speedwalk around indoor track

-Chest Press Machine- 3 sets of 14-- weight(light) 30lbs
-Incline Chest Press Machine- 3 sets of 15- (LIGHT) 20lbs
-Pec Dec Machine- 3 sets of 16- 20lbs
-Dumbbell Flys: 3 sets of 15- holding two 8lb db
-Chest press w/ dumbbells-  using two 8# db(so weak & embarrasing)
-DB Incline Pres- 4 sets of 12 with 8lb

SO Weak-But Could feel it working. I had to go Very Light b/c I 
never have trained my chest--gotta start off somewhere

Ab machines (two different machines)
4 sets of 20

obliques (at home)
3 sets of 15

Cardio: 15 minute powerwalk around track
             5 minutes on stairmaster

Was suppose to stairmill-however I waited and waited forever to get on--and those people were hogging it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Yesterday was no carb day. Perfect day.

Today is High carb day: Feb. 3, 2004  

Meal One:
3/4cup of oats
6 eggwhites
2 HUGE strawberrys

Meal two:
Chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1/3cup of brown rice
medium apple

Meal three:
1/2cup of fiber one
5 slices of turkey breast
1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal four:
chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1/3cup brown rice
1 med. apple

Meal five:
30grams protein pwd.
1 tbsp Nat. Pb


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Last nights workout- Feb. 3, 2004 Tuesday  5:45pm-7:05pm

6 minute cardio warmup on elliptical machine

LEGS

-Leg Curls        4 reps of 15 @65lbs
-Leg Extention 4 reps of 15 @65lbs
-One leg-leg extention-  felt awesome!! Could only do w/ 35lbs
-BUT BLASTER--Neat machine! 4 reps of 15 @ 30lb
-Lying Leg press- 4 sets of 10 @70lbs plus whatever that big machine weights?
-Hammer strenth leg extention- ? wierd neat machine
-seated leg curl-- cooooool

- Seated Calf Raises 3 sets of 25
- standing calf raises  3 sets of 25
- angled calf raises

Abs on NEAT machine- 4 sets of 16
abs on incline- 3 sets of 20
obliques- 2 sets of 15

That was all at the gym
Then went home and ate dinner (got home at 7:30)

DID LUNGES W/ Weights  4 sets of 15
SLDL w/ 2 12lb weights-- 4 sets of 15

Walking with Cody-- 10 minutes around the block--fast


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh Yes, Also did:

Hip abductor & Hip abduction
And I can feel that area today


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Feb. 4th- wednesday
Today is NO Carb Day  

TODAY IS REST DAY!!! YEAH! No work out!! Thank god~ I'm Pooped!!! 
So far~
Meal One: 8:30am
30grams protein pwd w/ water
 

Meal two:
chicken breast w/ salsa        Diet Coke Can
1 cup green beans
small green apple (oops)

Meal three:
35 grams protein pwd. w/ water
1 cup Lettuce

Meal four:
5oz ground turkey meat -- I guess w/ salsa 
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp nat. penut butter

Meal five:
5 oz turkey meat
1 cup lettuce

borging
I want my carbs
I hate no carb days
this was easier last week--why Is that???????? STRUGGLING

Unmentionables: 
2 tbsp of fiber one- Sorry--I SUCK


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Confession:

I just ate a VERY Tiny green apple-- I know its no carb day--SORRY

I felt like I was going to throw up--tummy was in circles-and now it feels much better.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

My Legs are EXTREMLY SORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Meals are edited for today


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Had 3 peices of chocolate balls (those tiny egg size) last night.
And had a little bit of sugarfree candy.

Horrible I know--and I'm back on track today. 

Just made a doctor's appt. for Monday--to check on my cramping situation.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Meals today: Low carb day  Feb. 5th

Meal one:
  almost 3/4c of oatmeal
  6 eggwhites
  1 tbsp nat. penut butter

Meal two:
  5oz. ground turkey meat
  1/3c (if that) brown rice
  1 cup greenbeans
   1 medium apple

Meal three:
  35grams protein pwd. w/ water

Meal four:
   5 oz. ground turkey
   1 cup greenbeans
   1 tbsp nat. pb


----------



## Leslie (Feb 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Leslie!! 

I ate good Friday &Saturday- clean.
Workout bicep/tricep friday Plus cardio

Saturday workout was shoulders and 20 min. cardio

Sunday --ate good then had a cheat meal

Today=back on track!  Will post soon

Tonights workout is Back


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Meals Today, Monday Feb 9th (my one year and 11 month anniversary) One More month and its 2 years 

One prenatal, one vitamin E, One vitamin C
Anyhow--
Meal One:

35grams of protein pwd. with water
3 strawberries

Meal two:
 lots of veggies (cucumbers, green lettuce, green peppers, salsa, eggwhites) salad w/ baked chicken (brought from home) on top.
one tablespoon of honey mustard dressing (full fat)
3 strawberries

Meal three:
chicken breast
one cup green beans

Meal four: 
chicken breast
one cup green beans
one tbsp nat. pb

Meal five:
6eggwhites, one yolk


FLUID: 7 liters of water and one diet Coke


----------

